# green and brown spider



## InfiniteZero

Anyone know what type of spider this is?  (Thanks for the ID, Arkanjel Imaging)   Saw it in San Antonio, TX at Guadalupe State Park and it was the size of a Morgan silver dollar as it is pictured.  Bigger if it was all spread out I imagine.  I let it be and didn't try to provoke it.    

I cropped, did some WB adjustment, and lightened the head area a little bit.










Any CC appreciated...
thanks, Gus


----------



## STM

Not a clue as to what it is, but it's an amazing animal!

A lot of people are creeped out by spiders, maybe it's all the legs, but I personally find them fascinating. 

This is also an excellent photo. If I could make a couple of suggestions. First, try to avoid placing the spider square in the middle of the frame. Try and place it closer to an intersection of two "thirds" You could even tilt the camera 30º to make a more interesting composure. Lastly, the cephalothorax still looks a little dark to me. I lightened it up a little with PS's "curves" and bumped the saturation and contrast up a little. Now it's is closer in shade to the rest of the spider.

What do you think?


----------



## InfiniteZero

Nice, thanks for the tips.  I tried a crop with the 2/3s rule in mind, but it looked like a lot of empty space.  Maybe I can try a crop just off center. 

Gus


----------



## Frequency

Excellent image


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

Nice capture.  :thumbup:  

Looks to be a Giant Lichen Orbweaver (_Araneus bicentenarius.)  I havent had the pleasure of shooting one of them yet._


----------



## InfiniteZero

Cool, thanks for the id.  Nice to know what I'm looking at.


----------



## STM

_"I havent had the pleasure of shooting one of them yet."_

I suggest using _shotgun_, preferably with shot no larger than #20. They move around too quickly to hit them with a rifle or pistol.


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

STM said:


> _"I havent had the pleasure of shooting one of them yet."_
> 
> I suggest using _shotgun_, preferably with shot no larger than #20. They move around too quickly to hit them with a rifle or pistol.




lol, no way.  Ive come to really appreciate spiders.  Most of them are much more docile than you would expect.


----------

